# Outcast mega Shark tournament ???



## Sea~N~Red

Anyone got any info on 2012 shark tourn.? Anyone planking to fish this year ?


----------



## Jaw Jacker

Go to Outcast web sight for the info. We plan on fishing again this year. :thumbup:


----------



## Sea~N~Red

Jaw Jacker said:


> Go to Outcast web sight for the info. We plan on fishing again this year. :thumbup:


I looked but couldn't find anything, for 2012 other than captain meeting Aug 2 no rules or any other info tried calling outcast but no answer and sent e/mail last week but no reply so wasn't sure what was going on, good luck to you guys hope to see you out there!!!


----------



## Jaw Jacker

Entry fee $295.00 if paid before July 28th.... $300.00 after that.
Captains meeting Thursday 2th at Sander's beach.
Start fishing at 4:00 p.m. on Friday.
You have to fish Fed. waters for Hammerheads & Tigers.
I think its still 150# minimum weight.


----------



## Sea~N~Red

Jaw Jacker said:


> Entry fee $295.00 if paid before July 28th.... $300.00 after that.
> Captains meeting Thursday 2th at Sander's beach.
> Start fishing at 4:00 p.m. on Friday.
> You have to fish Fed. waters for Hammerheads & Tigers.
> I think its still 150# minimum weight.


Ok, I wasn't sure what was going to happen with new regs on sharks, thanks for the reply, have you talked with many or any others who will be fishing this year, I know there was a shortage last year of boats I don't really understand it's a very nice tournament. I plan on fishing "The Lawn Ornament" and I'm pretty sure the "My Amy" will be back


----------



## Sea~N~Red

Jaw Jacker said:


> Entry fee $295.00 if paid before July 28th.... $300.00 after that.
> Captains meeting Thursday 2th at Sander's beach.
> Start fishing at 4:00 p.m. on Friday.
> You have to fish Fed. waters for Hammerheads & Tigers.
> I think its still 150# minimum weight.


Ok, I wasn't sure what was going to happen with new regs on sharks, thanks for the reply, have you talked with many or any others who will be fishing this year, I know there was a shortage last year of boats I don't really understand it's a very nice tournament. I plan on fishing "The Lawn Ornament" and I'm pretty sure the "My Amy" will be back


----------



## Jaw Jacker

No, I haven't talked to anyone. I haven't been out but twice this year. I'm sure "Real Chase" again this year.


----------



## jaster

I thought the family fishing rodeo was postponed to that weekend as well? If I am correct, it will be a very eventful weekend!


----------



## fisheye48

Sea~N~Red said:


> I looked but couldn't find anything, for 2012 other than captain meeting Aug 2 no rules or any other info* tried calling outcast but no answer and sent e/mail last week but no reply *so wasn't sure what was going on, good luck to you guys hope to see you out there!!!


they just posted on facebook their phones are down right now and should be back tomorrow afternoon plus they are at icast so that may be the reason for no return on the email


----------



## Sea~N~Red

Oh ok thanks for the info, and jaw jacker you right I'm sure they will and flatline, don't feel like the long ranger I havent been in the gulf since tge last shark tounament .... Couldn't ask for a better boat name huh? "The Lawn Ornament" only time I fished last year was shark tournament !!oneday I'll go bring some fish home to eat they sure are good fresh on the boat that weekend anyway!!!


----------



## outcast

*Shark Tournament*

Thanks for the questions and yes a auto accident took away our phones for 2 1/2 days. We were at ICast so I did not check the forum until today. The Family Rodeo, The Inshore Slam, and the Mega Shark will all be held the same weekend. It will be action packed.


----------



## Sea~N~Red

Thanks outcast!!! Looking forward to another good year and fun times hope to bring one to the scale this year, is there a entry form on the web with the rules and targeted species on it?


----------



## Butcherpen

*Weigh-In Location*

Where will the captain' meeting and weigh in be for Family Tournament?


----------



## outcast

*Family Rodeo*

The captain's meeting will be at the Sanders Beach Community center for all three tournaments. The weigh-in will be at Palafoz Pier for all three tournaments as well.


----------



## recess

Team Recess is in looking for some more monsters.Good luck to all fishing , Tommy and his crew do a great job every year and always looking forward to this one.


----------

